# [GRUB] faire cohabiter plusieurs linux (résolu)

## xaviermiller

Hello,

J'ai deux Gentoo, une 32 et une 64 bits, chacune dans son propre "root", et pour l'instant les /boot sont dans ces "root". Ce qui veut dire que j'ai donc un "boot" actif (64 bits), qui a une entré de menu vers l'autre kernel (32 bits).

Or, je souhaite passer en Reiser4, et apparemment, Grub ne supporte pas encore ce filesystem. Je vais devoir donc créer une partition /boot en autre filesystem (reiserFS ou ext3, peu importe).

MAIS dans ce cas, que conviendrait-il mieux de faire : une partition /boot par linux, ou une /boot commune, mais dans laquelle il faudra mettre de l'ordre (par exemple un répertoire par distribution), et mettre un lien symbolique dans /boot de chaque root vers le point de montage de cette partition "boot" ? En effet, les kernels sont des mêmes sources, mais compilés en 32 et 64 bits... faut pas les écraser :p

En tous cas, merci d'avance pour les idées  :Smile: 

----------

## zuluxxx

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En effet, les kernels sont des mêmes sources, mais compilés en 32 et 64 bits... faut pas les écraser :p
> 
> 

 

pourquoi ne pas simplement faire une partition commune, montée dans /boot sur chacune des distros sans lien ou sous répertoire ou quoi que ce soit et faire attention à tes kernel, par exemple:

```
 /boot/vmlinuz_64-2.6.18

/boot/vmlinuz_32-2.6.18

```

C'est ce que je ferais et ça me semble le plus propre, après ce n'est qu'une idée parmis tant d'autres....

----------

## Trevoke

Ton explication m'a confondu les idees, Xavier.

La proposition de Zulux m'a l'air propre.

Fais une partition boot en ext2, et puis colle tous tes kernels dedans.. Et ensuite, bah, avec ton GRUB tu arranges tout.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, et tu copies manuellement ? si je fais un "make install", les fichiers kernel ont le même nom, à moins que je modifie le Makefile.

En effet, c'est une option  :Wink: 

(encore un DOW: make install ou copy a la mano ?)

----------

## Trevoke

Ah, moi, j'ai toujours suivi le mode de Gentoo, qui dit que tu fais pas make install, tu copies a la main et tu edites ton fichier ensuite.

Je trouve que c'est plus propre comme ca, en fait.

----------

## zuluxxx

Idem, j'ai même ignoré l'existence d'un make install pour le noyau pendant un certain temps.

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, je ferai ainsi.

Et quid des System.map ?

Je marque résolu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nemo13

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> OK, je ferai ainsi.
> 
> Et quid des System.map ?
> 
> Je marque résolu 

 

bonsoir,

il y a eu quelques sujets sur le system.map vers Mars-Mai , et en gros la réponse était :

A l'époque des culottes courtes de JC , le system.map avait une utilité

mais maintenant on s'en bat l'oeil .

voili-voila :jlp

EDIT :quelques fils

ICI

ou LA

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci. En gros, je me tape une grosse claque "mais pourquoi n'as tu pas lu le manuel jusqu'au fond ?".  :Laughing: 

Ok, mea culpa public : je n'ai lu que 99,9% du manuel, et je n'ai pas "lu" la section "installing kernel", et j'ai appliqué ce que j'avais suivi à l'époque sur LFS (j'ai vérifié : ils ne font pas non plus de make install, de même que je vois que je ne dois plus faire de "make modules" avant de faire un "make modules_install" (le "make modules" serait inclus dans le "make").

Vive la formation continuée  :Very Happy: 

et "eviV ootneG"

----------

## zuluxxx

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le "make modules" serait inclus dans le "make"
> 
> 

 

Je crois que c'est une différence 2.4/2.6

----------

## xaviermiller

Probablement (j'ai commencé par un 2.0.x en 1996)

----------

## nemo13

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Merci. En gros, je me tape une grosse claque "mais pourquoi n'as tu pas lu le manuel jusqu'au fond ?". 
> 
> Vive la formation continuée 

 

Bonsoir Xavier,

Je crois qu'avec ce forum les "claques" ne sont pas dans la geu.. mais sur l'épaule pour nous inciter à aller de l'avant.

Il est vrai qu'à la vitesse où le monde linuxien avance, je ne vois pas comment un individu isolé pourrait toujour être "on-the-edge".

C'est tout l'intèrêt d'une communauté d'entraide!

Cordialement :jlp

REM : total respect pour test 10 ans de linux.  :Shocked: 

----------

